# Imserso Pensioner Holidays



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Has anyone been on subsidised Imserso holiday ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

celia50 said:


> Has anyone been on subsidised Imserso holiday ?


No, I haven't as I'm not of age, but are you sure you qualify? Here it says you have to be in the Spanish pension system...

  * Instituto de Mayores y Servicios Sociales*



Requisitos para acceder al Programa de Turismo del Imserso Personas residentes en España que reúnan cualquiera de los siguientes requisitos:


Ser *pensionistas de jubilación* del Sistema Público español de Pensiones.
Ser *pensionistas de viudedad* y tener 55 años cumplidos.
*Pensionistas por otros conceptos*, o preceptor de prestaciones o subsidios de *desempleo*, en todos los casos *con 60 años cumplidos*.
Ser titular o beneficiario del sistema de la Seguridad Social, con 65 años cumplidos.




Imserso. Instituto de Mayores y Servicios Sociales :: Requisitos para acceder al Programa de Turismo del Imserso


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Some of our retired Spanish friends have been on these and had a great time no doubt helped by it being subsidised.

Having made autonomo contributions for ten years I look forward to them if I manage to reach retirement.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

A couple of local firms (coach and travel agents) organise holidays (not necessarily just for pensioners) outside the school holiday period at very much reduced prices and one or two of the people we know have been on them and found them very enjoyable.


----------



## Aranjuez (May 21, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, I haven't as I'm not of age, but are you sure you qualify? Here it says you have to be in the Spanish pension system...
> 
> * Instituto de Mayores y Servicios Sociales*
> 
> ...


All you have to be is resident in Spain and of pension age. OH is, I am not, I qualify as her companion. We recently received the confirmatory letter enabling us to go ahead and book. Not sure if we will as too much going on at the moment. To answer the OP we haven't been on one yet but know a number of people who have. All feedback wholly positive.


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Aranjuez said:


> All you have to be is resident in Spain and of pension age. OH is, I am not, I qualify as her companion. We recently received the confirmatory letter enabling us to go ahead and book. Not sure if we will as too much going on at the moment. To answer the OP we haven't been on one yet but know a number of people who have. All feedback wholly positive.


Thanks Aranjuez,if you do not book the holiday I am wondering if the system has ' waiting list ' like the U3A here.

Just found out our friends are booked for Tenerife,they are over 65 years from UK and living in Spain for the last 10 years.
Their agencia de viaje helped them to apply,I think it is too late for this season.


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

is Imserso?
During the off-peak season, from October to June, cheaper holidays are made available to all pensioners resident in Spain.

There are a number of different destinations available from mainland Spain to the Balearics, Canary Islands and Portugal. The holiday can be between 8 to 29 days long and includes full board at three to four star hotels.


Who is eligible?
The scheme is available to those who are :

* Resident in Spain

* Over the age of 65

* Aged 55 or over and receiving a widow's pension

* Aged 60 or over and receiving a government invalidity pension or early retirement pension

You can take a companion with you - and they do not have to be eligible for any of the above conditions.


What does each holiday include ?
* Transport to and from the capital city of the province where you live (for example, Alicante) to the hotel

* Full board in a double or single room (with supplement)

* Group Travel Insurance

* National Health medical attention in the hotel

* Entertainment

* Three or four star hotels


How much will it cost ?
Here are some examples of holidays offered in 2010/2011 :

8 Days in Portugal - €180 per person

10 Days in the Canary Islands - €250 per person

15 Days in Andalusia - €300 per person

29 Days in the Balearics - €560 per person

(How much will it cost you to heat your home this winter ?)


How can I apply ?
All you have to do is complete an application form which includes the following information about you and your companion :

* NIE number

* The type of pension and monthly income you receive

* Your preferred destinations

You will then receive a letter confirming that you have been accepted onto the scheme and giving you your reference number. Once you have this you can go to a participating travel agent and book your holiday, or you can book on line.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Aranjuez said:


> All you have to be is resident in Spain and of pension age. OH is, I am not, I qualify as her companion.


Yes, that's what I thought. The info I gave is from the government site. It must be wrong


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

celia50 said:


> is Imserso?
> During the off-peak season, from October to June, cheaper holidays are made available to all pensioners resident in Spain.
> 
> There are a number of different destinations available from mainland Spain to the Balearics, Canary Islands and Portugal. The holiday can be between 8 to 29 days long and includes full board at three to four star hotels.
> ...


The link I gave has up to date info, no need to quote from 2011! For example,
7 nights in Andalucia 166€ low season 203€ hgh season.
Imserso. Instituto de Mayores y Servicios Sociales :: Precios según destinos, temporada y modalidad


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

I had copied from Abaco to show who qualifies for these holidays,sorry about the 2011 prices !


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Over 60 and receiving a govt, invalidity or early retirement pension- I assume it has to be a Spanish govt pension?


----------

